# replaced fried emmc but skiptical about flashing roms



## unitedrule (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everybody

First of all I want to let you know that I have done my homework and could not find an answer to my question

a month ago I bricked my phone and I ended up with a fried emmc (don't ask me how), anyway after a lot of digging I recognized my problem so I bought a replacement emmc chip from this site:
HTC Droid Incredible 2 SanDisk SDIN5C2-8G Flash Chip - Parts4repair.Com

After replacing the chip the phone came back to life (Finally!!), the chip came pre-loaded with a Chinese Rom (Which I think is based on the Chinese version of the incredible 2 which is the S710D) although I'm not sure of that. First thing I thought of is to check the firmware and Hboot versions of the device so as to root it again and here is what I got:

Android version: 2.3.3
Software number: quens_gb_so1

Kernel version: 
2.6.35.9-g6760582
[email protected]#1

Baseband version: 20.23W.30.0803U_0.99.01.0225_2

and in Hboot I get:

vivo_w xb ship s-off rl
hboot-0.97.0000
radio-0.99.01.0225_2

it does not say anything about whether it is unlocked or not and it is not a Revolutionary Hboot although the device is S-off (Weird thing to me !!).

Now I know I'm not supposed to flash Chinese based Roms on an incredible 2 and of course I can't also flash incredible 2 Roms on Chinese devices, Now my question is >>> What sort of Rom should I flash to this device ????, it is an Incredible 2 with a replaced emmc chip pre-flashed with what I think is a chinese Rom. 

Note: 
1- CWM 4.0.0.2 is the installed recovery.
2- Before I got the brick the device was rooted and S-off via Revolutionary.

Your help is appreciated


----------

